# Jug Tournament



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Algerian; COLOR: #ff9900; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">1st Annual<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Algerian; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 24pt">?Jug?</U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Algerian; COLOR: red; FONT-SIZE: 24pt"> CHAMPIONSHIP<o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'">When: July 3-4, 2010<o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 coordsize="21600,21600" o:spt="75" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" stroked="f" filled="f" oreferrelative="t"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape style="WIDTH: 74.25pt; HEIGHT: 42.75pt" id=_x0000_i1025 type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:title="is" src="file:///C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.jpg"></v:imagedata></v:shape><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'"><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'">Where: <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on">Fort</st1laceType> <st1laceName w:st="on">McRea</st1laceName></st1lace><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>Scales will be open from Noon on 3 July and will close Noon on 4 July (Cell Phone time)<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>Entry <U>Donation</U> - $5.00 per species you wish to fish for.<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>Ticket sales will be from 8:00 AM to 4:00 PM 3 July 2010.<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>Donations can be made (tickets) on the beach at <st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on">Fort</st1laceType> <st1laceName w:st="on">McRea</st1laceName></st1lace> for $5.00 each from the <P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>Fat Jax boat.<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>A container (Jug) for each species of fish will be located at the ticket area. You will separate your tickets and place one in the jug marked with the species you are fishing for. You keep the other ticket, which you will need to collect your prize money.<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>- Prize Money -<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>All the donations in a specific Jug will total that species prize. To claim your prize you must present your ticket to the Fat Jax weigh master for verification of your entry in that species by a matching ticket number from that species jug. Only one winner per species will be awarded, ?winner takes all?<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>- Rules -<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>Fish can be harvested by any legal means.<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>Fish must be brought to scales by the angler that caught the fish to receive credit for the catch.<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>If a Shark is entered, the longest measurement will determine the winner. (NOT weight)<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>Anglers are responsible for removing all fish from the area.<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>You need to be present at the ?close of scales? to receive your winnings.<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>The heaviest fish (Digital Scale) of that species in deemed the winner for that species.<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>In the event of a tie the fish?s length will be the tie breaker. Fish will be measured from the tip of the nose to the fork of the tail. If a tie still exists, the first fish to the scales is the winner.<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>In the event, there is not a legal fish presented, in which entry donations are received, the donations will be forwarded to the ?<U>Pirates of the Lost Treasure</U>? for their Secret Santa campaign.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>- Eligible Species ?<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>Any species that is legal to possess IAW current FWC guidelines. <P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>That means anything and everything you think you can catch. There will be numerous jugs pre labeled at the start of ticket sales, but if you see there is no jug for the species you want to fish for, it will be made and labeled on sight.<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>Scales will be open from noon 3 July 2010 to noon 4 July 2010. You bring it to the scales and it will be weighed/measured and recorded with weight, time, species, and anglers? name.<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>Who?s goin to be the JUG Master for 2010?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool idea, Sounds like a PFF get together in the making.........................:usaflag


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

That is what I like... a simple tourney. Ya having a pig fish division?? Just kidding:banghead


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

i love it i am in:clap


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm all over it Mark!



I will be entering the following divisions, if you have em all



Amberjack



Almaco jack



Red snapper



Gray snapper



Grouper



Barracuda



Spade fish



And if ya feel frisky...Jew Fish??? I know where a few of em are!!! oke



I got a feeling I can win a few of these species!!



Great idea Mark..can't wait... marked it on my calendar, and my speargun is ready!!! Renee' will probably get in a few categories too know that she has started spearfishing


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

How bout a mystery fish/weight jug? They were always popular in the Kingfish circuit and would bring more revenue in for the cause.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes we will have a pig fish jug and anything else someone wants to fish for.

Everyone that has any species they want to try for please start posting it up so I can have the jug already made and avaliable at the beginning of entry time.

Lane has the pig fish claimed and Clay has his short list. Going to have blue runners - spanish - kings - all the usual suspects.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

This tournament was designed to be an all out inshore and offshore tournament. With the current oil spill and much of the gulf closed already and more everyday this tournament is officially canceled for the current dates. If a window opens with all waters being fishable later in the year it will come back to life. Thank you for your interest.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Double DangIt


----------

